# Remington 105CTi



## Ed Gunsmoke (Oct 7, 2005)

Anyone seen the new Remington 105CTi?


----------



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes I have the look pretty cool but where does the shells eject after the gun is fired? Have you seen the over under.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Wingmaster55 said:


> Yes I have the look pretty cool but where does the shells eject after the gun is fired? Have you seen the over under.


 I checked Remington's web site and it ejects from the bottom, nice looking shotgun.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

If they sell half as many of them as they have sold 1100's, they'll be rakin' in some serious money. I haven't seen one in person, but they look pretty good going by the pictures.


----------

